# PCGH-Kits: Neues Modding- und Silent-Kit bei Caseking verfügbar [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. Januar 2010)

*PCGH-Kits: Neues Modding- und Silent-Kit bei Caseking verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH-Kits: Neues Modding- und Silent-Kit bei Caseking verfügbar [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH-Kits: Neues Modding- und Silent-Kit bei Caseking verfügbar [Anzeige]


----------



## -MIRROR- (31. Januar 2010)

*PCGH-Kits: Neues Modding- und Silent-Kit bei Caseking verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Ich finde es blöd, dass es die Sleeves beim Moddingkit nur in weiß gibt, schwarz ist viel populärer


----------



## Hendrix !!! (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Kits: Neues Modding- und Silent-Kit bei Caseking verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Hallo PCGH erstmal wollte ich sagen das ich ohne eure DVD,s was Treiber angeht aufgeschmissen wäre dar ich mit einem Surf Stick unterwegs bin immer weiter so.

Nun zum Thema habe vor kurzen schon ein ähnliches Thema im Forum erstellt und ein paar nicht Seher Befriedigende antworten erhalten was sich so äußert das es kein gutes Silent Gehäuse gibt.

Mein Thema :http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/87760-voll-gedaemmt.html

Habe einen Test über das Lian Li PC-B25F Gelesen was nicht meiner Meinung nach das beste auf dem Markt ist aber nicht durch weg überzeugen konnte dar es zu warm wird. deshalb mein vorschlage das ihr mal ein durchdachtes Gehäuse was eventuell auch schon ohne dämmung Seher leise ist  raus bringt.

Test :http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/gehaeuse_kuehlung/2010/test_lian_li_pc-b25f/5/

Die Grafikkarte und den CPU Lüfter sollten nicht zu hören sein , bin kein freund von Wasserkühlung , es sollte eine Lüftersteuerung haben und sich preislich an die Xigmatek  Gehäusen orientieren.


----------

